# [SOLVED] Wireless keyboard not working



## jamie_in_nj (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a desktop with Windows XP SP3. I recently replaced my wireless mouse and the new one is working fine. However, one of my kids reports that the keyboard is not working. It is a Logitech wireless keyboard. It says EX 100 on it. When I looked at the computer, I did not see any receivers plugged into any ports for the keyboard. There is one for the new mouse, which is a little stubby one. When I plugged into a USB port what I think is the receiver for the keyboard (hoping it's not the the one for the old mouse, I'm not sure), the keyboard still does not work. I have tried replacing the two AAA batteries in the keyboard, and also pressed the red "Connect" button on the bottom of the keyboard, but nothing happens. I'm hoping someone can help me diagnosis this. Thanks!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Wireless keyboard not working*

There should be a little button on the keyboard's wireless receiver unit also. Press this once, then press the button on the underside of the keyboard once. The two should then connect (unless the receiver unit is the wrong one for that keyboard).

The EX100 wireless KB help page is here: Cordless Desktop® EX 100


----------



## jamie_in_nj (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Wireless keyboard not working*

Hi, thanks. I had not realized I had split up the mouse and keyboard between two computers. After reading your link to the help page, I realized this. I had put the receiver and the mouse on a different computer, so once I moved the receiver (and mouse) to the first computer, and pressing the buttons, the keyboard works, so I'm good.

Thanks for your quick and helpful response!


----------

